# Tomcat help, how to change root web page



## Ryan777 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks for the help! I have zero experience with Tomcat. I'm a web developer that works with a unix server admin. We have a site where we want users to be able to go to the site root, say www.mycompany.com and get redirected to a web application. Currently when www.mycompany.com is loaded, it takes us to the Apache Tomcat/5.5.25 Administration page.

The server admin is not aware of any way to change this without breaking his ability to admin Tomcat (this is not his area of expertise either).

So, is it as simple as putting up a web file with a javascript redirect? And if that is done, how can we get into the Tomcat admin?

Thanks for helping the noob!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Does it take all visitors to the administration page, or only when you go to the page from the server itself? I believe I encountered this issue before, but I don't remember how I got around it.


----------



## Ryan777 (Aug 15, 2008)

elf said:


> Does it take all visitors to the administration page, or only when you go to the page from the server itself? I believe I encountered this issue before, but I don't remember how I got around it.


All users get sent there. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

